# Hedgie addiction~



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi, my name is Havok, and I have an addiction...
I keep looking at pictures of baby hedgehogs from Motorcity Hedgehogs' website and I want one so badly. I think I'm addicted! But I don't know if I should get another one just yet. I have the room, time to play with it and can afford it. But I just got Emily about three in a half weeks ago.  When is the right time to add on to the family?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So easy to get addicted to these awesome creatures!  Personally I'd wait till around 6 months or so, just to make sure the new don't off.


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Six months sounds reasonable to me.  For now I'll just have to window shop from behind a screen. Plus I found a breeder that is roughly thirty miles from me. I might give them a call and see if I can stop by to see their hedgie room and see how they do things. And if I like them I'll probably ask to be put in the waiting list. And from what I hear that can sometimes take a while. Anywho, thanks for the reply Larry!



Completely off topic...
 I'm waiting for one of your wheels to show up on my door step. I really hope Emily likes it. I got her from a pet store and I don't know if she has ever had a wheel before. The store won't give me the name of their breeder... And they didnt even want to give me a small amount of food to add to my mix, to transition her over. They wanted me to buy a $13 dollar bag of "Hedgehog" food from them.
So I'm no longer doing business with them. Even more so now that I know of a few breeders within driving distance.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hopefully she will like the wheel, she's a doll BTW.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't stop going back to where I got Percy to see the other hedgy's and almost took another home with me last week. They're like potatoe chips and you can't seem to stop at one.
I got my Percy at a pet store too. A small family run pet store and they only bring in two hedgy's at a time and are very good but they never have a wheel with them. Even so, Percy took to the wheel right away. I'm sure you're litle one will love it. When it arrives, put some flour on the bottom so you can tell in the morning she's been wheeling. Just incase she doesn't leave her own signs for you.


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Larry.  I'll make sure to let her know you've paid her such a lovely comment.

I love the name Percy by the way, Shell. And I'll try the flour trick if she doesn't leave any "indicators" of use.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you. Percy's full name is actually Persius, but he looks more like a Percy.
Emily is adorable.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

I got my second almost immediately after my first, and I'm still thinking of getting more. They're very addicting. I just spent way too much money on ball python morphs getting ready to go into breeding with my mentor, so now I'm at a point where I really shouldn't spend on another Hedgie. Too bad. Maybe next year I'll have a third  I like their company.


----------

